# Cruisin' For A Bruisin'



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Here's an article on Yahoo today regarding Kudzu bug and soybeans.

Key sections:

"One experiment in Georgia illustrates the impact of the bugs. The experiment looked at two fields, both infested with kudzu bugs; one field was sprayed with insecticide, while the other was left alone. The untreated field lost 70 percent of its yield compared to the treated one, Reisig said. He estimates that infestations may reduce soybeans yields by about 15 percent on average."

"...Reisig said the bugs could possibly live just about anywhere that soybeans grow, though it doesn't tolerate cold weather early in the season very well. The insect is also a capable hitchhiker. The insects are found on tall, white objects...."

http://news.yahoo.com/tofu-mortal-enemy-only-quarter-inch-long-220640852.html

Makes me wonder....

Ralph


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

Like a white house? Lmao. Sorry


----------



## cwright (Oct 19, 2011)

We seem to be overrun these days with invasive species. Johnson Grass, Kudzu, Japanese Beatles and the list could go on.
Picture shows the assassin beetle attacking a Kudzu bug. Wonder what problems would occur with the asian wasp they are thinking about importing to go after the Kudzu bug?

Lots of good things come from Soy beans but they can keep my share of the tofu.









Kudzu bug

CW


----------

